# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si mund të bëj vajza djalin që t'a dashurojë?

## theodora*

SI MUNDET NJE VAJZE TE BEJE NJE DJALE QE TE BJERE NE DASHURI ME TE?
PO NJE DJALE C'DUHET TE BEJE QE NJE VAJZE TA DOJE PA MASE?



PLEASE,JEPNI MENDIME.
 :buzeqeshje:   :sarkastik:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## EL_NiNiO

Shikimi Buzeqeshja Embelsia .ja me jep nje buzeqeshje per prove  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Eve

thjeshtesia..
vetvetja..
shikimi..luan shume role
menyra e te sjedhurit...etj

----------


## theodora*

> Shikimi Buzeqeshja Embelsia .ja me jep nje buzeqeshje per prove


  :ngerdheshje:  si te duket?Ok?

----------


## theodora*

> thjeshtesia..
> vetvetja..
> shikimi..luan shume role
> menyra e te sjedhurit...etj


jam dakort.thanks  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Taulant _NYC

PO NJE DJALE C'DUHET TE BEJE QE NJE VAJZE TA DOJE PA MASE?


Duhet te jete i pasjellshem , sa me vulgar , te mos e respektoje , mundesisht te ket fjetur me shoqen e saj te ngushte etj etj   :xhemla:

----------


## Erjona Tole

te fillojme ti numerojme ca pika ne?

1. Te ket buzeqeshje fantastike dhe terheqese

2. ne trup te ket ne rregull keto tre gjera : Te vishet me gusto, floke te prera bukur dhe te rregulluara, kepuc te reja dhe te pastra. 

3. Te jet korrekt dhe jo llafazan. Te ket pak humor, dhe serioz ne castet e duhura, te ket shikim te bukur !!!

4. Te di te bej komplimenta me vlere, dhe jo ofendime (its a big turn off)

5. Mbi se gjithash..te jete shpirt mire!!! te jet xhentil. 

(po ti keni keto, sbesoj se do ngeleni pa te dashur)

----------


## mad

Erjona, pa ofendim, po me gjithe keto kerkesa qe ke ti, e paske shume te veshtire te gjesh nje te dashur! po te mbledhesh gjerat e mira nga 2-3 djem jalla te plotesohet e gjithe lista jote! 
Pastaj nje djale i tille, duhet te pretendoje per ndonje princeshe, ose ndonje trashigimtare te ndonje kurore!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dea80

sei da vero uno   St ...o se pensi cosi. credo che non ti sei mai innamorato nella tua vita ..e mi dispiace perche non sai nulla.. di   essere felice....

----------


## dea80

> PO NJE DJALE C'DUHET TE BEJE QE NJE VAJZE TA DOJE PA MASE?
> 
> 
> Duhet te jete i pasjellshem , sa me vulgar , te mos e respektoje , mundesisht te ket fjetur me shoqen e saj te ngushte etj etj



vlen per ty ..ajo qe them me poshte ..

----------


## mad

nqs me drejtohesh mua me kete miresjellje, te falenderoj! gjithsesi une kuptoj shqip....akoma!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mad

gjithsesi te pergezoj, per ciltersine e mendimeve te tua!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

e paske me ate NewYorker-in !!!

mos ju hidh te shkretit ne fyt ashtu edhe ti! 
ka arsyet e veta edhe taulanti te shkruaje dhe te mendoje ne kete menyre!
dikush pa emer ka thene se te gjithe dashurite e medha nuk kane happy end!

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

Bla bla bla. Jo te jete keshtu e ashtu. Gjeja kryesore dhe e vetme eshte te tregohesh VETVETJA. Jeta eshte e gjate ta kalosh i fshehur nen mbulojen e dickaje qe s'je.

Po s'te deshi per njeriun qe je dhe po s'te tha "come as you are", harroje. S'eshte per ty. Me lajka s'e gjen dot dashurine e vertete.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Dashuria nuk ka recete apo formule te gatshme !
Ajo lind spontanisht pa pase nevoje qe te ndiqen rregulla te caktuara ! 
Ndoshta recete do kerkonte martesa me shkusi  :ngerdheshje: 
p.s Na mbyte me pytje te rrezikshme Dora  :ngerdheshje:  , gjej ndonje qe nuk perben kercenim per zemren lol
by the way ..nice topic  :shkelje syri:

----------


## theodora*

> PO NJE DJALE C'DUHET TE BEJE QE NJE VAJZE TA DOJE PA MASE?
> 
> 
> Duhet te jete i pasjellshem , sa me vulgar , te mos e respektoje , mundesisht te ket fjetur me shoqen e saj te ngushte etj etj


Ore!!!!
C'jane keto qe thua ti?
Mos valle do te thuash se c'duhet te beje nje djale qe ta vrase e dashura?!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## theodora*

> Dashuria nuk ka recete apo formule te gatshme !
> Ajo lind spontanisht pa pase nevoje qe te ndiqen rregulla te caktuara ! 
> Ndoshta recete do kerkonte martesa me shkusi 
> p.s Na mbyte me pytje te rrezikshme Dora  , gjej ndonje qe nuk perben kercenim per zemren lol
> by the way ..nice topic


Thanks,po une nuk e gjej si kercenim.
Nese,tani dua te te pyes se c'do te thote ajo "martesa me shkusi"qe ke shkrojtur.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## theodora*

> te fillojme ti numerojme ca pika ne?
> 
> 1. Te ket buzeqeshje fantastike dhe terheqese
> 
> 2. ne trup te ket ne rregull keto tre gjera : Te vishet me gusto, floke te prera bukur dhe te rregulluara, kepuc te reja dhe te pastra. 
> 
> 3. Te jet korrekt dhe jo llafazan. Te ket pak humor, dhe serioz ne castet e duhura, te ket shikim te bukur !!!
> 
> 4. Te di te bej komplimenta me vlere, dhe jo ofendime (its a big turn off)
> ...


Mire e ke ti.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Hmmm,pyetje interesante po nuk besoj qe ka ndonje formule nepermjet te ciles dashurohesh apo te dashurojne.Eshte nje faktro kyc per mua :elefanti: henia e fjaleve te vertata ne momentin kyc. :buzeqeshje:  Mendoj se me kuptoni per cka flas. :shkelje syri: 
Pershendetje

----------


## KaLTerSi

> PO NJE DJALE C'DUHET TE BEJE QE NJE VAJZE TA DOJE PA MASE?
> 
> 
> Duhet te jete i pasjellshem , sa me vulgar , te mos e respektoje , mundesisht te ket fjetur me shoqen e saj te ngushte etj etj


loool....hej pse genjen ti, vogelushet te moren seriozisht.
aha kaq e pate nuk do te ta vari njeri ketu me ty...

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

